# Cheap Hydraulic Fluid - if you're in the market



## NoPaint (Mar 5, 2011)

So with the leaking ram on my splitter I had to buy some hydraulic fluid.  Found out that you can get a 5 gallon bucket of it at Advanceauto.com for just over $20 to $29.  They are on sale and then you can enter discount code: ES123.  The discount increases the more is in your cart and it kind of sucks that you HAVE TO purchase and pay for it online BUT it is cheap.  If all you buy is the bucket its right at $29 and change...if you have other parts in your cart the discount increases.  I hope this helps someone save a couple bucks.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Mar 5, 2011)

It does NOT help me. . Yesterday I thought I got a great deal when I bought 5 gallons of AW32 for $40.

Dang.


----------



## Dingeryote (Mar 6, 2011)

THANKS

I'm getting stocked up for growing season, and need another 50 Gallons or so and that price is cheaper than my Petro dealer by a good margin.
Any idea who made the stuff and the specs?


----------



## NoPaint (Mar 6, 2011)

If you do a search they sell a bunch of different hydraulic fluids but I believe they are Coastal.  I remember seeing other brands but I bought Coastal and I think most are Coastal.  Works well for me.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 7, 2011)

I saw in a Speeco manual that they recommend AW46 hydraulic fluid.  I'm in the deepsouth...cold weather rarely gets below 20F...the norm would be above freezing.  Is the Coastal AW46 the best fluid for a Huskee/Speeco splitter?  I want my hydrualics to last as long as possible but I see no sense in spending extra for a "name brand" if the Coast brand and the AW46 are good for the splitter.   So, is the Coastal AW46 good for or is there something better?...or does it all come out of the same tank just into different buckets?  

 This is basically my first time working with hydraulics and I want to hopefully start out with good stuff.   

Thanks!
Ed


----------



## WhitePine (Mar 7, 2011)

Their prices are determined by your zip code. They don't even say what how many gallons to a pail, or what the unit quantity is, at least they didn't for the three hydraulic fluid products I looked at.  

I saw what apparently is recovered hydraulic fluid for as low as $25. Mystik new for $26, no details other than JT5. It was out of stock at every store in my area.

Bah!


----------



## Jags (Mar 7, 2011)

Intheswamp said:
			
		

> I want my hydrualics to last as long as possible...



Filters.  Repeat after me - "Change your filter".  Hydro fluid will last a very long time as long as it is not contaminated.  Filters are your friend.


----------



## NoPaint (Mar 7, 2011)

Pails are 5 gallons at Advance Auto.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Mar 7, 2011)

Speeco actually recomends either AW46 or AW32. The difference is just the temperature rating. AW32 is for the lower temps (Duh). I found this out last week after talking with the factory rep.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank ya'll for the feedback.

I'll keep the filters in mind, Jags, thanks for the heads-up.  

I'll end up only splitting 2-3 cords a year...how often should I change out the fluid...when it starts hazing a bit?  Change the filter with the fluid or more often?

I see that Coastal has a fluid that they tout as being better than the "Economy" fluid.  It is the Coastal Multi-Trac Tractor Hydraulic Fluid.  It's also $10 more expensive and I don't even know if it is the right weight...looks like a multi-weight.  Any thoughts on this?

Like I said, I want to do it right. 

Ed


----------



## Whitepine2 (Mar 11, 2011)

I might be mistaken but that trac tractor fluid may be for tractors that have both trans and hyd. oil as one sometimes called hi-trans oil it is usually about 10-12$ more.Maybe a better lube oil but not needed for regular hydraulic use. Sames Club sometimes has hyd. oil reasonsble in 5 gal pales thay are marked Hi Tran and regular I have had good luck with this oil and have been using it for years in my tractors and splitters. Hope this helps


----------



## NoPaint (Mar 11, 2011)

Whitepine2 said:
			
		

> I might be mistaken but that trac tractor fluid may be for tractors that have both trans and hyd. oil as one sometimes called hi-trans oil it is usually about 10-12$ more.Maybe a better lube oil but not needed for regular hydraulic use. Sames Club sometimes has hyd. oil reasonsble in 5 gal pales thay are marked Hi Tran and regular I have had good luck with this oil and have been using it for years in my tractors and splitters. Hope this helps



This is correct.  If you're just splitting wood you only need hydraulic fluid.


----------

